# what tractor



## i love fergies (Jul 4, 2009)

hi all, 
im new to the forum, so i don’t know whether i should be posting here or not. Anyway i would like to ask what old fergie would be best to restore, eg: still has most parts available, engines and transmitions were well built ect. I am more favorable to the te 20s rather to the bigger fe 35 or 135 ect. 
Upon restoration I plan to use with a grader, slashed and to tow a trailer. 
Could I also have a overview on the gearing and pto set up on the te 20s. 
Thanks allot, 
Regards jay


----------

